# A Prayer For Prag



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Those that know me know I am not the most "religious" person on the planet....they also know that I am not one to do this type of thing....

But my good friends also know that I am always there for my friends......

So I would like everyone to keep my buddy and our buddy Prag in your thoughts....the old guy is going under the knife tomorrow for a heart procedure and needs our support. 

Hang in there big guy....we all will be waiting here for you.


----------



## Ricky0970 (Oct 15, 2012)

We plead the blood Jesus over him. See it's through the blood that he will be healed in Jesus name.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Those that know me know I am not the most "religious" person on the planet....they also know that I am not one to do this type of thing....
> 
> But my good friends also know that I am always there for my friends......
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the heads up. Prag is being prayed for! :thumbs_up


----------



## pit adder (Nov 7, 2012)

prayers sent !


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Got around the knife this time, PTL. Blockage can be treated with meds this time. Should be headed on soon.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

An update from his daughter - PragJr, he's doing fine!
I doubt it will be too long before he's back at flingin' again. Whether it's arrows or smack remains to be seen.......
Take care my Friend!


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks everyone. Got around the knife this time, PTL. Blockage can be treated with meds this time. Should be headed on soon.


see what I mean!
Be well!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

glad you are doing ok


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Goooood news!


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Great that you are doing well. Hope you have a quick recovery. We want to see you at the Hillbilly shoot.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Good to hear buddy....now stay healthy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Glad to hear the good news Prag! Congrats!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks everyone. Got around the knife this time, PTL. Blockage can be treated with meds this time. Should be headed on soon.


Glad to hear that you avoided surgery...this time. Sounds as if they didn't even have to place any stents; yet another good sign.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Glad to hear, Prag. Thought you got "fixed" last time?


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Glad to hear they can treat you with meds. Hang in there. Hope to see you soon at a shoot.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info, Hornet.

Prag, get better soon. Six- or Seven-Spot just doesn't sound right for a nom de archery. Five-Spot is enough.


----------

